# Best Way to Pack a Saw



## Scablands (May 2, 2016)

I'm planning to do some volunteer work at our nearby state park doing trail maintenance, which will inevitably mean packing a saw for some distance over my shoulder. What's the right way to do this? Use a fabric bar scabbard? Or get a leather shoulder pad? Duct tape and cardboard? Other? 

I worry about slicing myself on a sharp chain, but I'm not sure if the extra weight of a fabric scabbard won't be a nuisance in itself. 

Any advice from those who actually do this for a living?


----------



## Woos31 (May 2, 2016)

A really good idea I've seen a few times is like a 6" or so lay flat chunk of fire hose your desired length, also saw some out of a leg off a pair of old jeans. I use a shoulder pad on my spenders as many many others do. I'll take the business end of the chain any day over the business end of the falling dogs, heard many stories of guys getting them and also the other stories of guys found with one buried in their neck severing the spinal cord as cause of death........so there's pros and cons and good luck with it boss. Oh also an aluminum scabbard visa that mounts to the rack of a 4 wheeler out of Madsen's also if a 4 wheeler is an option on your project


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 2, 2016)

Packing your gear is the hardest part of the job IMO as when running the saw you are rotating constantly.
It can be dangerous packing on your shoulder. We are allowed to If we roll the chain off and wrap the rest around the handlebars then slip your wedge between the dogs.
It's safe and always throw it away when you fall.


----------



## Scablands (May 2, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Packing your gear is the hardest part of the job IMO as when running the saw you are rotating constantly.
> It can be dangerous packing on your shoulder. We are allowed to If we roll the chain off and wrap the rest ground the handlebars then slip your wedge between the dogs.
> It's safe and always throw it away when you fall.



I like this idea a lot. No extra stuff.



Woos31 said:


> A really good idea I've seen a few times is like a 6" or so lay flat chunk of fire hose your desired length, also saw some out of a leg off a pair of old jeans. I use a shoulder pad on my spenders as many many others do. I'll take the business end of the chain any day over the business end of the falling dogs, heard many stories of guys getting them and also the other stories of guys found with one buried in their neck severing the spinal cord as cause of death........so there's pros and cons and good luck with it boss. Oh also an aluminum scabbard visa that mounts to the rack of a 4 wheeler out of Madsen's also if a 4 wheeler is an option on your project



For some of this I think is non-motorized. But I'm glad I'm worried about something that's real, not imagined.


----------



## Woos31 (May 2, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Packing your gear is the hardest part of the job IMO as when running the saw you are rotating constantly.
> It can be dangerous packing on your shoulder. We are allowed to If we roll the chain off and wrap the rest around the handlebars then slip your wedge between the dogs.
> It's safe and always throw it away when you fall.


I never thought of a wedge to drop between bar and dogs, thanks for the info pard


----------



## Woos31 (May 2, 2016)

Scablands said:


> I like this idea a lot. No extra stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> For some of this I think is non-motorized. But I'm glad I'm worried about something that's real, not imagined.


That's the best part.........you're always thinkin about safety and good on ya for it man. Sometimes the things like this a guy don't consider because the saw isn't running so no thought comes of it, but still a lot of hazard in it. This may sound funny and I might get tarred and feathered for mentioning but I got broad shoulders lol.......anyway check into or Google maybe how wildland fire fighters and hot shots carry their saws on long distance hikes to remote fires. I can't say what they use, but I know they can't carry over the shoulder unless the chain and dogs both are covered so there could be some ideas for you there. Safe cuttin sir


----------



## slowp (May 2, 2016)

I have packed a saw a mile or so in to do volunteer trail work. I'm not sure, but I think we women don't have as much natural padding on shoulders. Mine felt bruised after packing in survey stakes at work. So, instead of the in place hooked to your suspenders pad, I went to the camping dept. at Wally World and bought a blue, closed cell sleeping pad. I cut it and duck taped it together so it would fit over the bar and more importantly, the dogs on the saw. The Forest Circus rules are that the dogs must be covered if carrying saws on the shoulder. With the bar padded, I could switch shoulders easily and the pad also makes a good seat to sit on for a break, or kneel on when filing the chain out in the brush. 

I also tied a smaller oil jug to a small fuel carrier and had an acceptable to the agency gypo jug kind of affair. That way I could put the rope over the bar of my saw and the fuel and oil were carried in that way. 

A small daypack held more saw stuff and more importantly---food and water. You can adjust that so the saw rests on it too, and that helps with packing in. There are some very nice packs made to carry saws, but their price is high. 

If they let you take animal dogs along and you have a big enough dog, they can wear a pack and carry wedges, file and extra chain and other small stuff. That helps. They are also cheery hikers. Animal dogs should not be covered.

Those sleeping pads come in handy for a lot of things. I always have one handy to "mod". 

I'll post a picture later. 

Oh, I expect you know that it can be scary to work with other volunteers who you do not know. Be careful of them.


----------



## slowp (May 2, 2016)




----------



## TonyK (May 2, 2016)

Amazon has these for somewhat cheap. A milk crate and and some 1"web will let you get the saw, oil, gas and even some lunch up into the trail.


----------



## 2dogs (May 2, 2016)

I have Pack Shack bar covers for my fire saws. They are padded and have a leather flap that covers the dogs. I also use a pad on my shoulder. Combine these items with a wildland fire pack and you are good to go.

Patty do you still have that pic of the packboard you made?


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (May 2, 2016)

TonyK said:


> Amazon has these for somewhat cheap. A milk crate and and some 1"web will let you get the saw, oil, gas and even some lunch up into the trail.


I wa gonna suggest one o these. Depending on your bar length you Co rivet on of those plastic bar covers to the pack to slip your saw into.


----------



## Scablands (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for the tips, Patty! I actually plan to work alone or with select friends. Not the best plan for safety I know, but better than babysitting. I take few chances these days. I want to live until retirement.


----------



## slowp (May 2, 2016)

I have done some stealth work, alone. In fact, that's when my dog went along. What I found out was that the "organized" groups just seem to work in the wilderness so no chainsaws are allowed. One group does more out of wilderness work, but they do not allow volunteers to run chainsaws. Their paid people can be very scary to watch. 

I also determined that it's too hot (for me) to work their schedule. You gather at 8 AM, introduce everybody, go over safety rules, and by the time you are out working it is mid morning and quite warm as the work is done in August, when the snow is sure to be gone. I'd rather get up and be working as soon as I could see and get done for the day before it gets hot. But, I realize I am in the minority. The last time we camped just outside of the wilderness boundary at a campground on a lake. It was hot and I'd find myself thinking how wonderful the cold lake would be, and it was. 

The most productive chainsaw day was early in the year, with a few of us locals, and it was foggy and cool. We got a lot done. We did have to leave some trees across the trails for a contractor. They were too big 6 to 8 feet in diameter, for us and our saws.


----------



## slowp (May 2, 2016)

2dogs said:


> I have Pack Shack bar covers for my fire saws. They are padded and have a leather flap that covers the dogs. I also use a pad on my shoulder. Combine these items with a wildland fire pack and you are good to go.
> 
> Patty do you still have that pic of the packboard you made?




No. But one can find old frame backpacks for cheap at the thrift stores. The one I made is kind of unreachable due to the boat project being in the way.


----------



## Scablands (May 2, 2016)

I'm going to try and get working as soon as the trails are accessible, so hopefully it will be cool to work. This is all state park work, so no worries about wilderness rules. 

I really want to thank everyone for the good advice and feedback. It's been great being here and learning from those who do this for a living.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 2, 2016)

safety meh...

wedges go in wedge pouch, axe in axe scabard thing, chuck the saw over my shoulder and go, sometimes toss the gypo jugs over the other shoulder and carry my water jug, but I don't hike more then a 1/4-1/2 mile most times. 

If I had to hike farther, a pack board that could hold 2 gallons of fuel, and a gallon of bar oil, along with wedges, axe, fud, water (lots of water) would be a necessity, for short hikes the wedge belt is enough. 

My wedge belt is made from army surplus stuff, and the spenders have some heavy duty webbing that help pad the saw a bit, though I honestly couldn't care if it was there or not, except the whole holding up the wedges bit. Only been poked in the back by the dogs once, and it wasn't very deep, since my back gets in the way... Sometimes nick my neck with a chain but its never more than a scratch. cut my fingers more then anything really, in fact my thumb has a nice stripe on it now from doing this... (gloves, we don't need no stinking gloves)

I have gotten a little bit warm from the exhaust from time to time... but never been burned... much, at least not on the back (there is an unknown white blistery thing on my left middle finger that could possibly be from the exhaust... but I can't feel it so I don't remember when or how it happened). I've heard of guys tossing their saw on their shoulder sans shirt or anything after running for a bit and getting burned by the bar? Never seen a bar get that hot in normal use so? (Dull chain and stupid operators yes... normal use no)

Also when you plan on packing in more then a convenient walk back to the truck/crummy, bring an extra chain or two, and a bar if you have room, along with any necessary tools, and maybe a spare spark plug. The extra bar is a pain but its easier than carrying an entire saw, that way when, not if, you get pinched just swap bars and cut yerself free.

Not running a P pad as they are sometimes called will also play Hel on your shirts, I don't have many that don't have the right shoulder chewed up.


----------



## 2dogs (May 3, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> safety meh...
> 
> wedges go in wedge pouch, axe in axe scabard thing, chuck the saw over my shoulder and go, sometimes toss the gypo jugs over the other shoulder and carry my water jug, but I don't hike more then a 1/4-1/2 mile most times.
> 
> ...



Yeah well...the rest of us don't have 3" long hair on our back to pad all that stuff.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 3, 2016)

Its the mange that does most of the work...


----------



## Woos31 (May 3, 2016)

slowp said:


> View attachment 501300


Good idea there slowp, did you pick up the used dog out front when went in for the pad?


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 3, 2016)

slowp said:


> View attachment 501300


 Does he/she buy American and shop at Ruff Wear outlets? I great business idea they had with an even better name based out of Bend, Oregon


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 3, 2016)




----------



## slowp (May 3, 2016)

Now I remember why I left here. Bye again for I don't know how long.


----------



## Scablands (May 3, 2016)

slowp said:


> Now I remember why I left here. Bye again for I don't know how long.


Sorry to see you go.


----------



## bitzer (May 3, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> safety meh...
> 
> wedges go in wedge pouch, axe in axe scabard thing, chuck the saw over my shoulder and go, sometimes toss the gypo jugs over the other shoulder and carry my water jug, but I don't hike more then a 1/4-1/2 mile most times.
> 
> ...


When it gets above 70 degrees outside my bar will be too hot to handle. I wear cotton fallers gloves year round. Maybe yer just not cutting fast enough! Otherwise I totally agree with you. When it's really cold out I've let the saw run on my shoulder while walking to blow the heat on me. I've seen guys pull sleds of their gear here in summer time. 

For the safety nazis- it ain't going to be the saw that kills me.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 3, 2016)

I don't know if I have the stones to leave it running on my shoulder... you might be a little crazy, but then I don't care about the cold until it gets in the teens, then I might leave my hoody on... 

Granted you have the brake on and what not but damn man...


----------



## northmanlogging (May 3, 2016)

slowp said:


> Now I remember why I left here. Bye again for I don't know how long.


hmm, well that kinda sucks...


----------



## bitzer (May 4, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> I don't know if I have the stones to leave it running on my shoulder... you might be a little crazy, but then I don't care about the cold until it gets in the teens, then I might leave my hoody on...
> 
> Granted you have the brake on and what not but damn man...


Must not get that cold there. When it's blowing 30 mph and its 30 below you do what you can to stay warm. I hold the muffler a lot on those days.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 4, 2016)

rarely in the negatives, teens and sometimes single digits, but not much wind in winter, fall and spring is windy seasons... can be very still after a bit of snow, no wind, no birds, nothin...


----------



## Woos31 (May 4, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Does he/she buy American and shop at Ruff Wear outlets? I great business idea they had with an even better name based out of Bend, Oregon


LMAO......... I shouldn't be surprised the yuppie town I work out would have the pooch outdoor and more ........... They got every damn thing else here, maybe they got doggy spandex so all the "cyclers" (seriously like lance Armstrong type $hit) can take their man bag dog cycling. Thing I don't get though is prostitution is illegal but these folks peddle ass all over town, never made the connection Mr obvious


----------



## Woos31 (May 4, 2016)

slowp said:


> Now I remember why I left here. Bye again for I don't know how long.


No way pard don't go........ I's only joshin ya on your good used k9 and enjoy your insight. I enjoy everyone's insight so I'll quit eating the crayons and behave lol


----------



## Woos31 (May 4, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> View attachment 501455


This your cuttin partner or just your saw packer


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 4, 2016)

Woos31 said:


> LMAO......... I shouldn't be surprised the yuppie town I work out would have the pooch outdoor and more ........... They got every damn thing else here, maybe they got doggy spandex so all the "cyclers" (seriously like lance Armstrong type $hit) can take their man bag dog cycling. Thing I don't get though is prostitution is illegal but these folks peddle ass all over town, never made the connection Mr obvious


Lmao...you're crazy!..haha
I'm going to get some lululemons for my mutt.


----------



## sawfun (May 4, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Does he/she buy American and shop at Ruff Wear outlets? I great business idea they had with an even better name based out of Bend, Oregon


 Inky got a Ruff Wear rain slicker. She ain't much into working but the quality of the slicker us excellent.


----------



## PhilMcWoody (May 4, 2016)

Inky is a great looking dog.


----------



## Woos31 (May 4, 2016)

sawfun said:


> Inky got a Ruff Wear rain slicker. She ain't much into working but the quality of the slicker us excellent.
> View attachment 501713


Okay..........the mutt slicker is pretty genious............


----------



## TonyK (May 5, 2016)

Sometimes they aren't very keen on the new duds.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 5, 2016)

Make sure your oil and gas cap are on right if packing on the shoulder (don't ask my why) ,I wear white ox type gloves ,if the saw is digging in ,just take one off and use for a pad on the shoulder ,if it is cool enough to wear a hoodie sweatshirt ,the hood works good also for a pad .

Sup guys .


----------



## big hank (May 6, 2016)

Used to do pre commercial thinning and most days the bar would be too hot to handle.
Never really used a pad. the only time the saw was on my shoulder was during the hike in/hike out when I had my pack on
You will get a few nicks.. If you have a collared shirt you'll be fine though.


----------



## bitzer (May 7, 2016)

slowp said:


> Now I remember why I left here. Bye again for I don't know how long.


Miss P- I feel like having worked in an industry dominated by men you would have thicker skin that that. The lady foresters I know would just call him an idiot or ********** or something and it would be back to business as usual.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 7, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Miss P- I feel like having worked in an industry dominated by men you would have thicker skin that that. The lady foresters I know would just call him an idiot or ********** or something and it would be back to business as usual.


True, but she fully understands going for a while will not change anything. I would just guess she doesn't want to be here at this time in her life which really has nothing to do with the doings in here .
Coming back and looking for different results is discribe by Einstein as the definition of insanity. The only thing in our power alone here we can change here is to not be here. "The tribe has spoken".. Lol


----------



## bitzer (May 10, 2016)

I think of it as more of a peep show. You know you really shouldn't be looking but dam it if you can't help yourself.


----------



## Gologit (May 10, 2016)

bitzer said:


> I think of it as more of a peep show. You know you really shouldn't be looking but dam it if you can't help yourself.



It gets easier to ignore the longer you're away from it.


----------



## hseII (May 10, 2016)

If sending a saw to LawnDartLegs,

Be sure to use them packing peanuts; he Lobes Packing Peanuts. 

Full to the Brim.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 11, 2016)

Gologit said:


> It gets easier to ignore the longer you're away from it.


Would be nice if Bob would could show us all what logging is really about. But like a wanabe has been, he has most on ignore since he can't ban them anymore. What a self deluded mofo.
Beat it Bob! You're a super sized piece of shite! Lol


----------



## Big_Wood (May 11, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> Would be nice if Bob would could show us all what logging is really about. But like a wanabe has been, he has most on ignore since he can't ban them anymore. What a self deluded mofo.
> Beat it Bob! You're a super sized piece of shite! Lol



funny, the way he talks he sounds like a has been but wannabe is more realistic. slowp told me he used to pack her wedges lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 11, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> Would be nice if Bob would could show us all what logging is really about. But like a wanabe has been, he has most on ignore since he can't ban them anymore. What a self deluded mofo.
> Beat it Bob! You're a super sized piece of shite! Lol


Why do you have Gypologgers picture ? What have you done with him ?


----------



## Scablands (May 29, 2016)

http://www.truenorthgear.com/catalog/products/accessories/saw-bar-cover

I bought this bar cover. You pretty well have to run a cheapie plastic scabbard inside it to keep the chain from snagging and cutting the fabric, but it's not heavy and has a nice pad for the shoulder. Loggers will find it utterly useless due to the time it takes to load and remove the saw, but for me where I'm hiking in a couple miles, this is a great solution.


----------



## IyaMan (May 29, 2016)

Looks like a cool bar cover, Scablands. I like the shoulder pad and extra pockets. I checked the TrueNorth site you listed and they have some pretty cool stuff.

I often need to carry my small saw a mile or so backcountry, and its really steep usually, so I need both hands free. I have an old, beaten 35liter backpack I modified a bit by cutting it down the sides and leaving the fabric attached only to the bottom of the back panel, acting like an under-sided bib. Then I just use clips to attach it up the pack, allowing odd sized junk like a chainsaw to fit in. It looks like a pack-raft backpack (but with more of a fabric panel under the bottom and around the back.) Mine isn't pretty like the one in the photo, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Scablands (May 29, 2016)

IyaMan said:


> Looks like a cool bar cover, Scablands. I like the shoulder pad and extra pockets. I checked the TrueNorth site you listed and they have some pretty cool stuff.
> 
> I often need to carry my small saw a mile or so backcountry, and its really steep usually, so I need both hands free. I have an old, beaten 35liter backpack I modified a bit by cutting it down the sides and leaving the fabric attached only to the bottom of the back panel, acting like an under-sided bib. Then I just use clips to attach it up the pack, allowing odd sized junk like a chainsaw to fit in. It looks like a pack-raft backpack (but with more of a fabric panel under the bottom and around the back.) Mine isn't pretty like the one in the photo, but it gets the job done.


Hey IyaMan,

I like the solution! One bad thing about those pockets on my bar cover is that if you stuff much in them, they hit the brim of my hat. Otherwise, it's awesome to have gloves, scrench, earplugs and goggles all in one spot. 

FWIW, I'm all on trails and roads, so no steep packing in like you have to.  I walked only about 4 miles today, but so far I think I have a safe, comfortable solution.


----------



## Scablands (Jun 11, 2016)

I've packed the saw for a grand total of 8 measly miles in two trips. The TrueNorth cover is working well. This is from the "top" of Mt. Kit Carson, which is a mountain that one barely need surmount, but it's a cool view nonetheless. The 461 is a joy for trail clearing. The park rangers looked at me like I was nuts for hauling it, but it sure makes short, effortless work of the blowdowns.


----------



## Kyler Monares (Aug 17, 2016)

Saw guard 
Sawguard.com
Plenty of options. Kind of pricey. Going to order a 28" with the double dog protectors


----------



## mingo (Sep 10, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Would be nice if Bob would could show us all what logging is really about. But like a wanabe has been, he has most on ignore since he can't ban them anymore. What a self deluded mofo.
> Beat it Bob! You're a super sized piece of shite! Lol


Couldn't of said it better.


----------



## Scablands (Sep 10, 2016)

Kyler Monares said:


> Saw guard
> Sawguard.com
> Plenty of options. Kind of pricey. Going to order a 28" with the double dog protectors



I looked at those, and they are really sweet. I sure do like the shoulder pad option that's on the TrueNorth. Don't think I could pack a saw for miles without it. 

I will say that the Saw Guard is much more trim and is probably a hell of a lot easier to get on and off quickly.


----------



## bnmc98 (Sep 11, 2016)

Scablands said:


> View attachment 507815



Spiffy set up.
I had gear that looked like that.... The first day

My stuff probably is slowly killing all the chipmunks that whittle away at it, from all the oil and grease.
I had my tool belt hanging in a tree one weekend, came back on monday to find it strewn all about, scattered everywhere. The funny thing was that all the light stuff on the ground was undisturbed, so it could not have been the wind. Went to put my falling axe in my grizzly sheath and it was pressed flat. My guess is a bear got a hold of it all. Maybe I should pack it somewhere safe when I'm not using it, might stay nicer looking.


----------



## Scablands (Sep 12, 2016)

bnmc98 said:


> Spiffy set up.
> I had gear that looked like that.... The first day



Yeah, that shiny gear is the unmistakeable mark of the poser/wannabe. I hope to grunge it up more this fall. If you really want a laugh, you should see my shiny hard hat.


----------



## K Mueller (Jun 29, 2018)

These looks decent. I was gonna try one out 

http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.a...MI8fbBiJz42wIViblkCh3ApwblEAQYAiABEgI5IvD_BwE


----------



## thomasinvancouver (Jul 8, 2018)

I use a TrueNorth bar cover with a Stihl one piece plastic scabbard inside it. It works great if you’re cutting and moving. The bar cover normally has a wedge, scrench, cap brush, and spare chain. I use white gas stove bottles for fuel and oil; they stay in my day packwith the first aid kit, fire extinguisher, and extra wedges. Spare bar and chain in the pack if there’s only one saw. Swamper carries the axe and shovel.


----------

